# Can not access connection properties



## Mike18 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am trying to access my tcp/ip properties and every time I click properties I get the message "Some of the controls on this property sheet are disabled beacause one or more other Network property sheets are already open" No other windows are open and I have tried uninstalling and rebooting all my network adapters with no luck... I am running XP with SP2...pls help me.

Mike


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Mike18 (Dec 21, 2007)

I tired it but stil no luck. I found this post http://www.techsupportforum.com/f137/tcp-ip-network-troubles-please-help-81034.html from two years ago. Should I try to remove the existing winsock2 registry entries with the del winsock.reg? Do I need to use the WIN2K_WINSOCK.REG or do I need a diffrent one for xp?

Thank you for your help,

Mike


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the WINSOCK fix I posted doesn't do it, that won't either. SP2 has a different set of registry entries from previous versions of XP and 2K, so it's NOT a good idea to use old registry entries.

Time to perhaps do a repair installation in an attempt to fix it. 

How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


----------

